# Damp in 12month old Lifestyle 530 LP



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

The first annual inspection showed up a 35% damp patch under the large offside window.
I am also finding the Control Panel to be inconsistent in its operation, although at inspection it worked, abeit at second attempt on some operations. 
I have today sent the inspection report to swift by post, and asked the questions:-.

1/On lifting the rubber window/seal a little there is no obvious defects but no sealing compound is visible. Are the windows fitted dry intentionally ?

2/Are there defects with the Control Panel on late 2007 models?
I have had the inspection carried out for convenience at a local approved firm not my Swift dealer.
I had email approval from Swift to use Caravan Council reg inspectors, and await a reply to my letter on what action to take now.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Harry

Can you send me a PM so that I can identify your vehicle and give you a response.

We have had some issues with the control panel. We can have a look to see if it needs replacing.

I will also look into the damp window issue

Thanks
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Harry

Can you send me a PM so that I can identify your vehicle and give you a response.

We have had some issues with the control panel. We can have a look to see if it needs replacing.

I will also look into the damp window issue

Thanks
Kath


----------

